# Evic Vtc Mini mod



## salmaan (18/9/15)

Who has stock in gauteng for the evic vtc mini mod alone excluding the tank ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (18/9/15)

salmaan said:


> Who has stock in gauteng for the evic vtc mini mod alone excluding the tank ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Sir Vape does at a good price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/9/15)

We are bringing them in later this month. Both with and without the tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------

